# Metabo SV 13YST



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Walter/Metabo used to be top of the heap when made in Germany. Now they are "engineered in Germany". I believe Hitachi bought them? Anyway, good to hear they are still decent quality.


----------



## Dustjunkie (Feb 11, 2020)

Actually Hitachi is now Metabo.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Actually Hitachi is now Metabo.
> 
> - Dustjunkie


I knew it was something like that. Like I said, Walter/Metabo were top quality when made in Germany with prices that reflected that. Not too many that haven't outsourced these days.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Just did a little googling. Looks like Hitachi bought Metabo and then changed their woodworking tooling names to Metabo for the recognition more or less as Hitachi was looking for more name recognition in that market. https://homefixated.com/metabo-hpt-formerly-hitachi/


----------



## Dustjunkie (Feb 11, 2020)

Very interesting story, I also thought the HPT was for Hitachi Power Tool. I like the corded battery option they offer.


----------

